

InfiniteUSB-C - neverminder
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/668098663/infiniteusb-one-usb-port-unlimited-devices/description

======
unwind
This is a quite nice design.

Obviously (?) this is a 2-port hub in the connector housing, with one port
going to the extension cable, and the other to the through-port.

Those hubs chips will need energy to run, so there will be a limit to how many
you can daisy-chain.

I didn't see any mention of what this limit is, it would have been interesting
to see if the higher power spec of USB 3.1 means it comes closer to infinity
than for USB 2.0.

~~~
BringTheTanks
The chips use virtually no power.

The only limit is the power the connected through the hub devices draw.

~~~
craftkiller
That and USB's limit of 127 devices
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB)

